# Running Destin's East Pass



## NoSlack (Sep 25, 2014)

For the past several years I have fished out of Pensacola Pass and become spoiled to its width and depth. Rarely have I not been able to traverse the pass on plane.

I recently moved east and will be traversing the East Pass. I went out a week and half ago it found it a very interesting ride as did others:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/anyone-else-fish-today-887681/

It seemed the best line was to move from the far left to the far right as you exit, but even then I found it was really shallow just before buoys 1 and 2.

Can anyone here that regularly runs the pass offer some insights?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

the half dozen time we have run out of destin pass it has been nasty. i think it is a bar crossing pass. i am not sure if there is a good line through it. 2-3ft seas equals 5-6 ft breakers at the mouth of the pass.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

After 45 years of going through east pass, stay in the channel all the way out and avoid the shoals to the left or right, unless it's flat calm. I've waited on a big boat and stayed about 50 feet behind their stern, it helps a lot on rough days. If you can time your return with the incoming tide, that's good too. And outgoing tide with a south E/W wind can make things really unpleasant.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There is a deep water cut in between the the east jetty and a shoal over there. If its gnarly thats the route I take. The waves will crest and break on the shoal and be relatively calm there. Word of caution though, look for it on a calm clear day so you dont end up in the rocks or on the shoal and only do this if your are comfortable handling your boat. Something kind of eerie about 5' breakers ten yards on one side and rocks maybe 10 yards on the other....


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

TAKE THE CHANNEL. It's marked and dug "off center" (angles west from the mouth of the pass). 

It's there for a reason, what kind of boat are you running? Or just charters? 

The shoal in front of the east jetty is about 6' deep and runs nearly parallel/in line with the jetty itself. 

There is a spot between the shoal and jetty itself but your asking to get hit with a jig, or by the sign. 

Once you hit the CB waters should calm, you're off the mushroom, then head East.


----------



## NoSlack (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

I used to go through Destin 30 years ago in a 23 footer. Even then it had reputation for being treacherous on the wrong day especially when the wind was against an outgoing tide. 

I find there is nothing like local knowledge when it comes to learning a new port. I figured between my aging memory and the shifting sands it is essentially a new pass for me. 

What I am hearing is, traffic permitting, keep to the west side of the channel, which runs SW-NE vice N-S. Follow a bigger boat in to help ease the seas. 

Thanks again. See you out there.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

when coming in stay on the back side of the swell. NO SURFING. don't trust someone else's timing in or out. outgoing tide with any swell is bad and west side is super shallow. east side short cut can work sometime as stated above. when its big just be patient and wait for a lull in the main channel.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a deep water cut in between the the east jetty and a shoal over there. If its gnarly thats the route I take. The waves will crest and break on the shoal and be relatively calm there. Word of caution though, look for it on a calm clear day so you dont end up in the rocks or on the shoal and only do this if your are comfortable handling your boat. Something kind of eerie about 5' breakers ten yards on one side and rocks maybe 10 yards on the other....

I almost always go out this way. When the tide is running out and not too rough, it really saves a beating. On the other hand if it sure enough rough 3+ then you pretty much have to come in the main channel. If you can't come in before the tide turns out you are going to have a rough go of it. Secure the boat, jackets on, wait your timing, ride the back as much as you can.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The hardest part in the AM is getting through the sea of boats who want to catch bait in the middle of the pass. Hardest thing coming in is dodging the 50 jet skis, 4-5 dolphin boats, and 4-6 parasail boats who all like to be within 1/4 mile of the rocks. Like mentioned above, I also like to slide out the “back door” around the East jetty more often than not. When it’s really big though it’s best to take it down the channel until you clear the bars. Coming back in when it’s really big, if you take a line close to the West jetty you will cut off about 50 yards of channel and get to calm water sooner. The pass can get downright nasty but the main thing is to go with confidence. Any hesitation or indecision when it’s nasty could cause problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Is this the east route y'all are talking about?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

nope. hard left at the end of the rocks then pretty much straight E, SE avoiding the breakers. there is a trough. sometimes.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Walton County said:


> Is this the east route y'all are talking about?




Like flea said hard left at the rocks. Literally
Like 50’ off them. You go the route you have illustrated you are taking breakers on the nose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Walton County said:


> Is this the east route y'all are talking about?


This might help...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> This might help...




You can colur gud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> You can colur gud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crayons on this commpooter dont eat as gud tho!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to let you know, if you decide to follow that red route, you'll make a whole bunch of friends that might be fishing on the E jetty. Or find a line that was out there already.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Just to let you know, if you decide to follow that red route, you'll make a whole bunch of friends that might be fishing on the E jetty. Or find a line that was out there already.


I warned em lol, waiting for the "braid on my property shaft" post


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Funny I’ve run that line hundreds of
Times and never had a jig thrown at me nor had any braid in my prop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I remember when I was landbound fishing so I will do my best to respect their fishing zone.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

when the tide is pouring in this is a non issue and I always respect the land locked guys that got up earlier than me but Im with peeps on this one. never had an issue as I don't go THAT close. dudes on the rocks probably shit a chicken when the commercial guys anchor up on the swirl and wear out the pompano right in front of them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Well, I remember when I was landbound fishing so I will do my best to respect their fishing zone.




Not coming close enough to disrespect anyone’s “fishing zone”. Although I would assume anyone fishing in the pass would likely assume boats will be coming and going. My number one priority is getting through the pass safely, and this is why I take that line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will avoid piers, jetties or anywhere there are land locked fishermen, I have been there and know how they feel BUT no matter who is right or wrong, when you have paid the bill for a new lower unit from braid that would be pain full I can just imagine.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I like to ride about 8' behind the AJs SeaBlaster

Hydro-Drafting


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I will avoid piers, jetties or anywhere there are land locked fishermen, I have been there and know how they feel BUT no matter who is right or wrong, when you have paid the bill for a new lower unit from braid that would be pain full I can just imagine.


You should pull your prop and check fairly often. I can find some about every other trip. Too many dumbasses throwing line back in the water these days.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> You should pull your prop and check fairly often. I can find some about every other trip. Too many dumbasses throwing line back in the water these days.


I do I got a bag of cotter pins for the prop so I can check it more. I always keep a old ice bag under the front seat that I keep all scrap line in so it doesn't blow around and go overboard.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> I do I got a bag of cotter pins for the prop so I can check it more. I always keep a old ice bag under the front seat that I keep all scrap line in so it doesn't blow around and go overboard.


I take a 5 gallon bucket, cut a 5" x 5" hole on a lid, put it on there and bungee cord it to the transom. It's out of the way, secure and cheap! :thumbsup:


----------

